# Real Trophies



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

_*I don't know about the rest of you guys, but I'm bagging some trophy sized box elder bugs. Nearly limiting everyday. They seem to be working the decoys pretty good too. I think it's from the lack of hunting pressure that they are facing though. Had one yesterday that had four legs banded.
Anyone else got a good roost full of BEB's that they are working on?
Good swatting,
Dan*_


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

_*Man I'm whackin' these box elder bugs. Only set out 5 decoys yesterday and had a tremendous hunt. They certainly haven't shown any decoy shyness so far and I'm having my best luck with about a #5 weave on my swatter. I have a back up with a #3 weave but I think that's a little heavy for now. Later when the get their winter coats I'll try that out.
Good hunting,
Dan*_


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

:lol: I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

wtf?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Cu-koo, Cu-koo :-?

Where you from? There is a Dan Fischer from my home town, but there is no way in h*ll you're him though. :lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I think he's referring to the swarms of little box elder bugs that are out in full force right now..
I hate them things... :x

I do agree on the font thing though..


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I think the font :rock:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Season totals to date:

47 Box Elder Bugs
18 house flies
4 spiders...they are a real bonus as anytime you can get 8 drumstiks and thighs off of one specimen, it's a good thing.
3 crickets
1 yellow jacket

The season is shaping up pretty good so far. 
Dan


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Does anyone know if I need to tag and check in my yellow jacket. It's not clear in the regs. 
Thanks, 
Dan


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

don't take any offense to this, but............r u seriously on drugs????


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes we are pretty high on the good stuff!! Its called life! :beer:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Probably a 15 YO getting juiced up on 2 beers... :roll:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

_*Course, without a good dog I couldn't of found a lot of these things. Let me share a pic of my Box Elder Spaniel with you guys. This is Junior. He points, flushes, fetches and is an all around good hunting dogs. I tried him geese but he's a bit small for them.*_









_*Junior; 2-1/2 years old*_


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

no dfisher is not 15 but I can't speak about the beer! haha

It is hunting season baby!! Put a  on your faces!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

wooo-hhuuu


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

LOL! 
I went out this morning and bagged my limit of boxelder bugs, with 15 bonus asian lady beetles.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

_*Yea, those lady Asians are like shootin' coot though. Sorta look like them too. I like the BEB for their swift flight, responsivness to calling, and general workability when decoying them. They are good in the pot too, though they can't seem to swim too good.
As a side note, I think I got wall bug this morning. I'm gonna take it to the taxidermist Monday and see what he thinks. It's beautiful!
Good hunting jgat.
Dan*_


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

_*I haven't been able to locate a decent BEB roost yet this year. I did get a bumble bee permit though. Sure enough bagged the first one I've seen all season last night.*__* I couldn't help myself, I know I won't be able to make rent this month but I took him to the Taxidermist right away. He couldn't believe how big it was. I felt pretty tough.*_


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

This is nuts! But interesting


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

_*I'm finding that the moon phase is swinging back around in the favor of the bug! I believe they are feeding at night now. Just got done taping my mag lite onto my heavy duty, #3 swatter. Boys, I ain't takin' no prisoners!
Good luck,
Dan*_


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Anyone looking for someone to team up with for dragon fly opener this weekend? I've got 4 dozen FB's with flocked eye balls. Let me know. We may have to pack in, but it's ok, I can fit all the dekes in my pocket.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

How much did you spend on the fullbodies? My last doz. I got for real cheap, around $1,200. Was looking for another dozen for around $1,500 if anyone has them. I would like them to have flocked antennas and posible if I can find them with motion stakes.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

diver_sniper said:


> Anyone looking for someone to team up with for dragon fly opener this weekend? I've got 4 dozen FB's with flocked eye balls. Let me know. We may have to pack in, but it's ok, I can fit all the dekes in my pocket.


_*SWEET! Where did you pick them up. 
I got a robo fly I've been trying out. Works pretty good on house and blow flies but horse flies are a bit leery...well, young ones come right in...but I don't know how it'd work on dragons. 
Good swattin'
Dan*_


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

_*Hey, splashed a double on house flies this morning, then took a big box elder bug crawling on top of the paper towel roll. AWESOME!!!
Dan*_


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Well boys, my season is winding down here, on the old homefront. Nailing a Box Elder now and again, but they are starting to run towards the small side. 
The bright news is, that I'm already planning and equiping for next year. I found a decoy that I believe is going to be KILLER for all types of flyers.

Allow me to share, with you fellas my remote controlled decoys.

Feedback, as always, is very welcome and looked forward too.

Happy holidays,
Dan


----------

